# Personalized Golf Tees



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Has anyone ever personalize there own golf tee? Is that a good way to advertise you business. I was think about getting some some done. Has anyone done this?


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

I have done this but only with my name. But yes I think it is pretty neat. It gets some attention on the course and you get like 500 for a pretty cheap price. i think it is great for a gift, advertising or anything basically. I would think if you were in the golf buisness (golf shop) it would be a great idea to get your name out there by giving away tees.

I would recommend it.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

Sounds interesting. I might look into that next time I buy some. 

What's the price difference between those and regular ones?


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

My dad is the manager of this business in town and they buy like 1000 personalized tees a month for advertising. It does attract a lot of attention to the business and is a cheap way to advertise. I would suggest giving her a try and see how it works out.


----------

